# how 'bout those newer 4-door wranglers?



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone plowing with one of those? 

I'm day-dreaming (again) about switching from my loooooong wheelbase pickup, after struggling (again) on my rather challenging driveway with this last storm. 
just too hard to maneuver. 
Back when I had a Dakota, I got it done in no-time, and hardly had to touch a shovel.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

TOOOOO LOOOOONG for me


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I plowed for 4 years with my 2 door 1997 Wrangler and it did a great job. Sold it and bought a Snow Dogg MD75 for the 2008 4 door Wrangler. I like the shorter wheel base of the 2 door but the added weight of the 4 door is a huge benefit. The jeep does a nice job handling my 700' driveway and it's steep...I use cable chains on the rear tires when it's really nasty and have yet to even spin a tire.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine is about 500', but its not the length that is a problem; its the small parking area at the top of the steep part, where there is barely enough room for a full size pickup to turn around. There's no way to clear this out without driving over unplowed snow, which packs it down and makes a huge unmovable icy mess. 
I just googled around a bit, and found that my old dakota had a shorter wheelbase than the new 4-door jeeps, so maybe there wouldn't be so much benefit there. the 4-door jeeps are longer than they look. a Tahoe would have a comparable turning radius, and would probably be a more practical vehicle for me, overall. 
of course, there'd be no comparison to a shorty-jeep...just not sure it would make such a practical commuter vehicle, or how the wife would like it as a grocery-getter for the rest of the year when it isn't snowing.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

The newer jeeps ride a heck of a lot better than the old


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe looking into the LJ or extended 2 door version might help with your decision. I have the standard TJ 2dr and I wish a have the extra 2 ft or so added by the unlimited version. Not only does it give you more space and but a little extra weight and towing capacity.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

The newer style 2 door is what I have. Short wheelbase = Short turn arounds. It's perfect for what I need it for.


----------

